# What do you hate about Lowes or HD??



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

for as much as some of you ***** about **** depot, you seem to do an awful lot of shopping there, and seem to go out of your way to see how they can raise your blood pressure. I go in for nails or the occasional lag/carrige bolt, or sona tube in a pinch. you guys loading up carts ever heard of a good supplier?:blink:


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

What knucklehead decided that an indoor lumberyard was more convenient?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

It IS more convienent.....for THEM.


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

Bone Saw said:


> for as much as some of you ***** about **** depot, you seem to do an awful lot of shopping there, and seem to go out of your way to see how they can raise your blood pressure. I go in for nails or the occasional lag/carrige bolt, or sona tube in a pinch. you guys loading up carts ever heard of a good supplier?:blink:


Yeah, I was wondering that, too. When I have to go there, I try to take a unmarked truck and wear a raincoat and hat so not to be seen. Most of the time, they don't have what I need, anyway.

The box stores are for the handyman, the brave ho, and desperate real contractors.


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

Michaeljp86 said:


> Time to vent your anger, what do you hate about bLowes or Home blanco? At bLowes I hate how every mother er parks under the contractor pickup even when they arent a contractor and they arent picking anything up. :furious:
> 
> Then you have some bozo who will get something like windows and instead of ordering them all they will load up 10 carts taking every damn window they have. Then you come along and need one or 2 and there is none.
> 
> I hate at Home cheapo how there is 2 customers in the store and at least 200 employees. Then every 2 seconds someone walks up to you and says can I help you and they follow you around like a bunch of beggers. And they treat you like a freaken criminal. If you try to return something you think they are going to call they cops on you. If you touch something and dont take it they run over there and inspect it. Then over the PA every 10 seconds they announce they are looking for more employees. I think on the application they ask if your the worlds biggest  hole and if you put yes you get the job.


Michael,

If you hate it so much and have so many complaints, why go there? It's like pissing in the wind, isn't it?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Point and click world my friends. 

Home Depot - there it is on the shelf, I'll take it. 

Lumber yard - tell me the part number, let me look it up, did you want this one or this one or this one? That one. Okay, let me print out a ticket, then take it back around back and give it to the guy at the desk, wait there for 20 minutes while they pull it out of stock. Hey, can I see what that looks like first, just to make sure that is what I want? Nope, I don't even have a picture of it, just a text line on my computer, Jose will show it too you when he pulls it, if you don't want it, come back and we will start over again...

In a perfect world lumber yards would adopt some of Home Depots best traits and Home Depots would adopt some of lumber yards best traits. We all know what those are.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> Point and click world my friends.


open jones take off doc, print, select fax, adress book, click, finish, receive quote back on phone, call, place order, delivery time and date, done:thumbsup:
don't know about other places, but there are a slew of real good suppliers here, getting on a mind reading basis with a sales rep is gold

everyone knows going to the orange slut is for one purpose and one purpose only, to try to save $$$, which you pay for in time and blood preassure


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

I'll only buy tools at these places. It's far to much trouble to get anything else there. Buying materials there is not conveniant, it's not a lower price after you consider your time.

When I need something, I plan ahead, call my supplier, he brings it to me, simple! I spend my time doing other things, working on site, or in the office.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

When I built decks, I called my lumber supplier and gave him the P.O. which contained lumber and fasteners and had them deliver it. If I was short 4 hangers later I would pick them up at the Home Depot 2 minutes away.

If I needed 30 windows I'd call the lumber company. If I need a window lock I'm going to pick it up at Home Depot 2 minutes away.

If I need Cherry to trim a window, I'm calling my specialty hardwood supplier. If I need some MDF to trim a window I'm going to be picking it up at Home Depot 2 minutes away.

If I need 400 square feet of travertine tile, I call my tile company. If I need 3 sheets of hardi, I'm picking it up at Home Depot 2 minutes away.

*AND, I'll ***** about it the whole time I'm there!*:laughing:

Call people hacks for going to Home Depot all you want. I'll look at the profit and loss statement of my company and make decisions based upon keeping that healthy and *not* what my 'peers' on the Internet think a real contractor does.

Smoke that in your peace pipe. :laughing:


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

whatever finly, have fun:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm not calling anyone a hack just because they go to the big box, I'm just trying to point out that those 3 pcs of hardie are cost plus 1 or 2 hours of time by going there, trying to find good pieces, load them, wait in line, go through the check out process, go to the truck, unload them on to your truck, and drive back to the site. Now add gas cost.

I would sooner call the supplier and have it delivered the next day than add $100 in overhead and a lot of frustation to a few little things.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

ive been seeing alot of the blue slut lately, brushin up on my spanish.


----------



## Basement Water (Feb 1, 2008)

I like home depot.


Michaeljp86 said:


> Time to vent your anger, what do you hate about bLowes or Home blanco? At bLowes I hate how every mother er parks under the contractor pickup even when they arent a contractor and they arent picking anything up. :furious:
> 
> Then you have some bozo who will get something like windows and instead of ordering them all they will load up 10 carts taking every damn window they have. Then you come along and need one or 2 and there is none.
> 
> I hate at Home cheapo how there is 2 customers in the store and at least 200 employees. Then every 2 seconds someone walks up to you and says can I help you and they follow you around like a bunch of beggers. And they treat you like a freaken criminal. If you try to return something you think they are going to call they cops on you. If you touch something and dont take it they run over there and inspect it. Then over the PA every 10 seconds they announce they are looking for more employees. I think on the application they ask if your the worlds biggest  hole and if you put yes you get the job.


----------



## Basement Water (Feb 1, 2008)

Totally agree. Thigns like "customer service" seem like they're not such a problem anyways. Much better than the alternative!



Bone Saw said:


> for as much as some of you ***** about **** depot, you seem to do an awful lot of shopping there, and seem to go out of your way to see how they can raise your blood pressure. I go in for nails or the occasional lag/carrige bolt, or sona tube in a pinch. you guys loading up carts ever heard of a good supplier?:blink:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Jason W said:


> .... those 3 pcs of hardie are cost plus 1 or 2 hours of time .....


Ya kind of have to avoid going there during "peak" times....first thing in the AM, lunch time, and between 2 and 4 when everyone else is "fitting it into their day" .....forget anytime from lunch on Friday until 2PM on Sunday when all the weekend warriors (and their entire family) are there.


:laughing:


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

Michaeljp86 said:


> I hate at Home cheapo how there is 2 customers in the store and at least 200 employees. Then every 2 seconds someone walks up to you and says can I help you and they follow you around like a bunch of beggers.


Not here in MD my friend.. DOES NOT HAPPEN!! All the employees walk with there heads down and it's like their following a line they have pre-mapped in there head of where they got to go and with as little interruption from the customer as can be.



Bone Saw said:


> for as much as some of you ***** about **** depot, you seem to do an awful lot of shopping there, and seem to go out of your way to see how they can raise your blood pressure. I go in for nails or the occasional lag/carrige bolt, or sona tube in a pinch. you guys loading up carts ever heard of a good supplier?:blink:


For me, it is a place for a handyman, (AND NO, I'M NOT A effin JACK LEG!!!)because it is so convenient that they have pretty much anything that relates to the home. Home Depot is no different then lets say a...Wal-Mart, Target, Bass pro-Shop, Bed Bath & Beyond, Dicks, Staples and others alike, that have everything you might need in one spot. Have any of you ever shopped at any of these places? They all have areas they could work on. Don't bash on Home Depot or Lowe's so hard. If they were SOOOOO HORRIBLE, then how in the world are they so successful. I guess they just got lucky:clover:.
That's why there are suppliers dedicated to each industry. If I want granite, I go to Waldorf Granite countertops. If I want travertine or glass tile for a bathroom job, I'm going to Columbia Tile & Marble. F the depot for specialty items... Just like Target, I can get some paintings, photos and other cheap crap, but if I want real art or a vast selection, I'm going to Aaron Brothers Art & Framing.. 

Also, when it comes to wood, if 84 lumber carries the same graded wood, why wouldn't i buy it where I could get a better price point? 

With that said. Here's what I HATE...:w00t::w00t::w00t:

They never have cashiers during the weekdays anymore, they just herd us like cattle thru the damn self checkout lanes.. HATE THAT!!

The area that says contractor pick-up, is just that. A place to come and pick-up your purchase. IT'S NOT A PARKING AREA!!!:furious:

Dumb a55 idiots working there. What the hell happened to Hechingers?? Thats what I remember as a kid. Always old tradesmen smelling like cigs, with their gruffy looks, but with all the knowledge you could ask for.

Those are my gripes...


----------



## Bill in VaBeach (Jun 7, 2007)

Have to agree on hittin the Depot for the onesies twosies and the convenience of having stuff on the shelf. But have you ever tried checking out with an item that doesn't have a SKU on it?! 20 minutes the other day while the cashier called everyone she could find to track down a 39 cent electrical connector. Told her the price and that it was the last one on the shelf, but no SKU no checkout. Should have walked out but decided to see just how long they would tie up the already long register lines over a 39 cent part. Twenty minutes! 

HD's here used to take Lowe's coupons, but suddently stopped right before the holidays, some story about internet fraud. I only buy tools with a coupon, so they lose out on that one. The customer service talk doesn't match the walk!

As for Lowe's, I cut back significantly on those guys when the bi-lingual signs came out. My one-man protest against corporate pandering.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

nowhere in this thread did I say anything remotely resembeling calling anyone going there a hack, jackleg or otherwise, simpley how to aleviate subjecting yourself to going in there for bulk items. bunch a god damn paraniod freaks



Mike Finley said:


> Smoke that in your peace pipe. :laughing:


if you said that to me in person, i'd make you eat those words:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Bone Saw said:


> nowhere in this thread did I say anything remotely resembeling calling anyone going there a hack, jackleg or otherwise, simpley how to aleviate subjecting yourself to going in there for bulk items. bunch a god damn paraniod freaks


:laughing::laughing::laughing:I think the sleestack is freaking everyone out:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

Jason W said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:I think the sleestack is freaking everyone out:laughing::laughing::laughing:


My son and I were talking about favorite tv shows, and if they had "zack and cody" when I was a kid, started talking about land of the lost ordered the complete box set, now hes hooked:laughing:


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

I like to complain.


----------



## excellencee (Feb 1, 2007)

The list is looooooong.

I also hate the women with their just done hair parking in the loading area.
I'm not there for conversation, just ring out my order.
Around here each Lowes sets their own policies?
How about the escrow accounts that save you 10% on your total order, oh sorry they discontinued that, missed that e-mail.
I hate the 90+ year old women in the contractor checkout with a light switch, asking the cashier if its the right one.
I asked the manager to restock $4000+ of wire and boxes, etc. because I needed a $1.50 part I couldn't reach. I pushed the help button. About 1 min. later a helpful associate reset it and walked away. I chased him and he told me he was with someone but I was next. When he was done telling her which light would look better in her home, he waited on someone else. Everyone within 50 feet of the contractors desk heard about that one.

I try to only go there for the "oh sh*t" I forgot to get 14/2 at the supply house and I need it first thing tomorrow.

If I have my choice, I'll take HD over Lowes any day. Maybe its the pretty orange race car...


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

ok I guess i'll jump in. I was in the middle of a bathroom remodel and fell off a ladder and broke my foot. I am in hard cast and on crutches.

Customer changed mind and wanted a new vanity. She goes to lowes and gets one.... not my choice. They load it into her SUV and she brings it back.
2 of my guys pull it out of the SUV and open it on the spot. All drawer fronts are popped off and the crap particle sides are broken. Right out of the box.

HO doesn't have time to take it back as she is leaving for Vegas vaction at 5pm. I says "No problem, one of my guys and i will run down and exchange it." 

We load it onto my truck and drive 32 miles to take it back. We get there and get it unloaded onto the cart. Now keep in mind that this is a full 60" vanity and my foot is broken. We run it up to the return counter and check in. Girly says oh just go get another one and we'll take care of it. OK!!! We go all the way to the back and they have 4 more in stock. pull 1 out, open it up.....Broken 
#2 pull it out......drawer fronts popped off. 
#3 Pull it out....broken. 
#4 broken...... grrrrrrrrrrr. 
Call HO. "David, can you fix the one that isn't broken and just put reattach the drawer fronts?" She asked.
"Sure, anything for my customers." I say. 

We take the best one back up front. Make the exchange. I asked the Girly,
"Can i get someone to help my guy load this up for me?" She says "I'm sorry sir, but we dont have anyone to do that. All of our loaders are too busy." 
I guess customer service for the handicapped doesn't exisit. 

Anyway, thats my worst hate for lowes. I must admit. That is just 1 of the 7 lowes in our area. Out of those 7, I have 1 that i don't mind going to.
As far as HD. NO way NO how! They have never had the things i need in stock. Period.


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

SelfContract said:


> Yes Papa!!.. we'll obey & remember.... just a bad experience no need to get upset :thumbsup:


I'm not upset at all. I go to HD sometimes and see the exact same thing everyone here is talking about, but I know going in there what to expect, so why complain, obviously it ain't getting you anywhere. 

You have to admit you guys do sound like a bunch of old ladies though. Why complain about something you know walking in to that there will be something to complain about? What good is it? Especially if you don't have to go there. If it's because your saving money, then don't complain. 

Pissing in the wind................pissing in the wind...........

If you guys like to complain and keep going back, why not complain to HD and Loews customer service department if you think it will get you anywhere. Complaining here is getting you where? If all of you have complained to them and nothing has been done, then.............what's next.......more complaints?


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Joe Carola said:


> I'm not upset at all. I go to HD sometimes and see the exact same thing everyone here is talking about, but I know going in there what to expect, so why complain, obviously it ain't getting you anywhere.
> 
> You have to admit you guys do sound like a bunch of old ladies though. Why complain about something you know walking in to that there will be something to complain about? What good is it? Especially if you don't have to go there. If it's because your saving money, then don't complain.
> 
> ...


Why are you complaining? You dont have to read this thread, what good is complaining on here about how we are complaining? 

Your complaining with all us old women. :laughing:


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

Joe Carola said:


> All you guys complaining about HD and Loews sound like a bunch of old ladies. You guys keep pissing in the wind and keep pissing in the wind. Do you like pissing in the wind?
> 
> You don't like it,
> *DON'T SHOP THERE!!!*
> ...


If you don't like our posts,
*STOP READING THEM!!! *

If there are no other threads to read, then read this one. Do you just like to be hypocritical?
If you don't like complainers, then why go into a thread titled.."What do you hate about Loews or HD?" What did you expect when you clicked on that link that directed you to this thread Joe?


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

Michaeljp86 said:


> Why are you complaining? You dont have to read this thread, what good is complaining on here about how we are complaining?
> 
> Your complaining with all us old women. :laughing:


AH MAN!!!! You beat me to the obvious... I went to reply and in the middle of it, I watched a little tv,ate dinner and then sent the reply when I was done.. I SWEAR!!! 
I was like, how is this guy complaining about complainers...:w00t:


----------



## mrghm (Nov 19, 2006)

we dont have home depo or lowes yet in Australaia but we have bunnings, same storys as you guys. This what drives me carzy:

- they dont sell sqaure drive bits but they sell square drive screws.
- the contractor counter takes twice as long to serve you.
- the contractor discount card only gives me .000001% off the price if anything.

but the best thing about them every weekend a local orgainsation has a bbq in their parking lot to rasie money, it is worth going there just for that.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

5:30/6 o'clock pm...me, and a couple of hundred other people think it is a good idea to stop on the way home and pick up a few odd items to avoid having to do it in the morning. Of course the genius manager thinks he should not have to pay more than three cashiers for this shift.


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

I hate how the lay out of every one of them is different from the last. They've told me how they want to attract contractors but I don't buy it. If the layout was the same from store to store and I could just walk straight to what I wanted I might be a bit more inclined to shop there. 

As it is I park at the end where I think what I'm after is located, just to find out it's on the other end of "this" store. Then I wander around looking for it. "It was with tools last time, now it's with it's particular trade area this time", etc...

Ever since I read Finleys post about how much work they're taking from us I haven't shopped there once. Neither of them.


----------



## james8199 (Jul 5, 2006)

The only complaint I have is that they have these so-called pros working as dept. heads that don't know their ass from their elbow and give DIY'S "expert advice" on how to screw @!#% up. I was at HD one time waiting to get wire cut and the electrical "pro" was with another customer telling them that it was ok to run SE cable for a sub panel. :clap: I couldn't help myself but to step in and make him look like the village idiot:jester:


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Bone Saw said:


> for as much as some of you ***** about **** depot, you seem to do an awful lot of shopping there, and seem to go out of your way to see how they can raise your blood pressure. I go in for nails or the occasional lag/carrige bolt, or sona tube in a pinch. you guys loading up carts ever heard of a good supplier?:blink:


bingo....i go to HD/Lowes a combined 12-15 times a year...my average ticket is <$100 and it's all for my own house (items I can't get at any supply house that we deal with, or my local hardware store - or something that I just need for really cheap and it's ok that it's built crappy)

stop shopping there, and you won't hate them as much...


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

bujaly said:


> If you don't like our posts,
> *STOP READING THEM!!! *
> 
> If there are no other threads to read, then read this one. Do you just like to be hypocritical?
> If you don't like complainers, then why go into a thread titled.."What do you hate about Loews or HD?" What did you expect when you clicked on that link that directed you to this thread Joe?


Wow, I'm getting ganged up from a bunch of old ladies here. Sorry I hurt your feelings by pointing out the obvious and the truth about all you old ladies complaining. I just thought I might bring up a little common sense to you ladies. Didn't mean to hurt any feelings. Keep going to HD and Loews knowing that you will be let down and have more to complain about.

I guess you all enjoy pissing in the wind and complaining about it.


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

Joe Carola said:


> I'm not upset at all.


Neither am I and we're not ganging up on you.. Just like you don't like complainers complaining, most people don't like hypocrites being hypocritical.. Follow me son? 

So stop spitting in the wind buddy!!!


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Joe Carola said:


> Wow, I'm getting ganged up from a bunch of old ladies here.


:blink:
I think you asked for it.


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

bujaly said:


> Neither am I and we're not ganging up on you.. Just like you don't like complainers complaining, most people don't like hypocrites being hypocritical.. Follow me son?
> 
> So stop spitting in the wind buddy!!!


Keep shopping at HD and LOEWS and pissing in the wind and complaining little boy!


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

Celtic said:


> :blink:
> I think you asked for it.


Asked foe what? C'mon guys, this is a joke. I wasn't serious complaining that I was getting ganged up on by a bunch of old ladies. I was just saying that it's comical and a joke.


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

Joe Carola said:


> Keep shopping at HD and LOEWS and pissing in the wind and complaining little boy!


Grow up Joe, and learn to read while you're at it-"What do you hate about Lowes or HD?"
What the &^$ did you expect us to be talking about in here, apple pie recipes?


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

Joe Carola said:


> Asked foe what? C'mon guys, this is a joke. I wasn't serious complaining that I was getting ganged up on by a bunch of old ladies. I was just saying that it's comical and a joke.


Carpenters are funny. Not HA HA funny, but funny, ya know? Like little ol' ladies are funny? 

Now that's funny! :laughing:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Joe Carola said:


> Asked foe what? C'mon guys, this is a joke. I wasn't serious complaining that I was getting ganged up on by a bunch of old ladies. I was just saying that it's comical and a joke.


'fess up Joe.....we know you had nightmares....nightmares of going to Big Box and being attacked by the geriatric generation with walkers and saggy knee-highs....and this guy doing kung fu on you:


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

:thumbup:


Celtic said:


> 'fess up Joe.....we know you had nightmares....nightmares of going to Big Box and being attacked by the geriatric generation with walkers and saggy knee-highs....and this guy doing kung fu on you:



:clap: Now,this is funny!

The old Six Flags guy.(East Coast Thing):thumbup:

LMAO,first time I saw his commercial.:laughing:

Hey guys,
Nothing wrong with a little venting.
It's good to see that others have the same hostilities towards the big boxes.
It's actually funny to read these posts,knowing that we all return for the mere convenience at times.

I might not be an old lady,but* I am an old fart*,and proud of it.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

oldfrt said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> :clap: Now,this is funny!
> ...


:thumbsup:

I was looking for that guy and some music...couldn't find it :sad:


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

buildenterprise said:


> Grow up Joe, and learn to read while you're at it-"What do you hate about Lowes or HD?"
> What the &^$ did you expect us to be talking about in here, apple pie recipes?


Grow up, Me?

I new exactly what you would be talked about. Just amazes me how much whining and complaining that still goes on about this and yet everyone goes back and still complains. Again, I thought I might introduce a little bit of common sense , but obviously feelings are being hurt because of the truth.

All I did was tell a bunch of grown men who are contractors to stop complaining about the big box stores who keep going back and now you guys are all bent out of shape and letting it get to you. It hasn't gotten to me at all because I'm laughing at the all broken hearts here.

Keep pissing in the wind and complaining............


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

Celtic said:


> 'fess up Joe.....we know you had nightmares....nightmares of going to Big Box and being attacked by the geriatric generation with walkers and saggy knee-highs....and this guy doing kung fu on you:


Celtic,

That was a good one, but now I'm even more scared because that guy looks like Junior Soprano........


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

maybe check the thread title eh?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Joe Carola said:


> Celtic,
> 
> That was a good one, but now I'm even more scared because that guy looks like Junior Soprano........


Junior..LMAO ROFL :clap::biggrin:


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

Celtic said:


> Junior..LMAO ROFL :clap::biggrin:


http://www.hbo.com/sopranos/cast/character/junior_soprano.shtml:gun_bandana::gun_bandana::gunsmilie::gunsmilie:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Is a coincidence that the Great Adventure ads stopped and then the Sopranos started?


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

Some of you clowns complain too much.

I was around in the days before the super stores and kork was much more difficult and options were much more limited.

Here is a store that offers most every type of building material, hardware, plumbing , electrical, paint, flooring, tools ands now appliances in ONE location and you complain about the staff?

You know what you need and you can find it yourself. You know that the cashiers are young and inexperienced, show some patience. You SHOULD know not to buy anything that has been opened and you know you have to sort thru lumber if you want straight studs.

Accept it and be grateful that you don't have to make 3 stops or simply don't shop there.

It's as if someone gives you a silver dollar and you want gold. Take advantage of what they offer and quit expecting them to be perfect. They are not and never will be so accept it.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

*The days of difficult kork*



220/221 said:


> Some of you clowns complain too much.
> 
> I was around in the days before the super stores and kork was much more difficult and options were much more limited.
> 
> ...


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Which is why I go there. to combine three stops into one. I do not load up three carts with a project and attempt to drag it through the store like some freight train. I order right from my suppliers. But the yards close at 4:30 or 5 pm. Sometimes i need stuff for the next morning and I'm leaving the job at 7 pm and I want to start at 7 or 8 am. There have been times back when they were open at 11 that i was there at 10:30 at night. I know where most stuff is. I walk briskly through these boxes and pull stuff myself usually in the order of weight so the last thing i pull is the heaviest. Most of the cashiers in the 4 or so stores I frequent here are very polite, I'm a people person, A smile goes a long way. As I pull away from the cashier I make a habit of saying have a nice day. or nice evening, or nice weekend. or merry Christmas, or happy easter. whatever fits the calendar. Always remember that these cashiers live, grew up, and work in your neighborhood, They are probably the last of the American born Americans left in the retail workforce. Be nice to them. They may know someone you have worked for. They may be the daughter, son or elder of potential clients. The face and attitude you wear is the face of your business.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

220/221 said:


> Some of you clowns complain too much.
> 
> I was around in the days before the super stores and kork was much more difficult and options were much more limited.
> 
> ...





Joe Carola said:


> Grow up, Me?
> 
> I new exactly what you would be talked about. Just amazes me how much whining and complaining that still goes on about this and yet everyone goes back and still complains. Again, I thought I might introduce a little bit of common sense , but obviously feelings are being hurt because of the truth.
> 
> ...





oldfrt said:


> Hey guys,
> Nothing wrong with a little venting.
> It's good to see that others have the same hostilities towards the big boxes.
> It's actually funny to read these posts,knowing that we all return for the mere convenience at times.


Some of you guys are really getting bent out of shape. I agree with old fart, nothing wrong with letting your frustration out, if you dont want to hear about it you dont have to listen.

Maybe bLowes or Home blanco will read this and make some improvments. :laughing:


----------



## goose134 (Oct 10, 2007)

Occasionally, their errors are in your favor. Like the time I bought 1" Rigid conduit and they charged me for EMT. I remember Dennis Miller ranting about how Home Depot was looking to get into home financing. He said something like: "Yeah, the chuckleheads in the orange aprons who don't know the difference between a Tapcon and a drywall screw are going to figure the amortization rate on a 30 year mortgage? Maybe I'll do my estate planning at Target" Good comedy.


----------



## jumbocactar (Feb 4, 2008)

i hate the way they all sell the same product so you cant just go to the other store, also the way they never have enough of what you need...note to others any gravel/aggregate, or landscape materials are way cheaper in other places like concrete yards!


----------



## shazamyman (Feb 6, 2008)

standing in line on saturday, when every ****i homeowner in a 30 mile radius is doin some project in their house , 65 people in line and 2 cashiers!

sifting thru studs for 20 minutes to find 10 decent studs

callin in a matriel order and getting someonme on the phone that cant run the computer

"competitive pricing" lol dont make me laugh


the corporate world always finds a way to convince the independent that they need them...lol


----------



## tyler durden (Jan 12, 2008)

How about low end products.
everything is low end. Cheap mass consumers.

I guess thats what expo is for


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

What do I hate about Lowe's?

They take business away from the orange guys.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

220/221 said:


> I was around in the days before the super stores and kork


Ok...I'll ask it.... What's kork?


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

I just do not know why we keep feeding the enemy, as they feed an even bigger enemy.

Far too many of the people who shop there are the guys giving our industry a bad name. Guys low-balling and doing illegal/unpermitted work can buy anything they want without having proper licensing or qualifications.


----------



## JJ/Mi (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm going to have to agree with Smith on this. I to order most of our materials through main supply companies but quite often need something late or real early or a saturday afternoon and Home Depot is always open and real handy. Normally I know where the thing is I'm after and just grab it or call ahead and they bunk it for me.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Pearce Services said:


> I just do not know why we keep feeding the enemy, as they feed an even bigger enemy.
> 
> Far too many of the people who shop there are the guys giving our industry a bad name. Guys low-balling and doing illegal/unpermitted work can buy anything they want without having proper licensing or qualifications.


saw in a HD about 8 months ago if you are ordering floor joist and structural beams you will be required to show permit not license. So I ask how often you check she said check what? :laughing:


----------



## Cashking63 (Jan 4, 2008)

A W Smith said:


> :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:
> 
> Which is why I go there. to combine three stops into one. I do not load up three carts with a project and attempt to drag it through the store like some freight train. I order right from my suppliers. But the yards close at 4:30 or 5 pm. Sometimes i need stuff for the next morning and I'm leaving the job at 7 pm and I want to start at 7 or 8 am. There have been times back when they were open at 11 that i was there at 10:30 at night. I know where most stuff is. I walk briskly through these boxes and pull stuff myself usually in the order of weight so the last thing i pull is the heaviest. Most of the cashiers in the 4 or so stores I frequent here are very polite, I'm a people person, A smile goes a long way. As I pull away from the cashier I make a habit of saying have a nice day. or nice evening, or nice weekend. or merry Christmas, or happy easter. whatever fits the calendar. Always remember that these cashiers live, grew up, and work in your neighborhood, They are probably the last of the American born Americans left in the retail workforce. Be nice to them. They may know someone you have worked for. They may be the daughter, son or elder of potential clients. The face and attitude you wear is the face of your business.


 
So very true! :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

here on the east coast the HD and Lowes are always way understaffed and not stocked. the one closest to where i work most of the time are almost all one type of person, and they are all slow and have bad attitudes about doing any sort of work, like looking for something. 
i try hard to stay away from there if i can.


----------



## jrclen (Jul 10, 2007)

I've never shopped at either one. So I've had no problems to report. :whistling


----------



## Renee2007 (May 13, 2007)

Mike Finley said:


> I used to be that way too, but they broke me a while back. The time I was redoing a kitchen in my rental condo and I picked out 3 flat carts worth of crap cabinets. I had a 20% coupon and rolled those 3 carts up to this 16 year old, she sighed and moaned for 10 minutes trying to scan each box, as I diligently would grab one and smile and move it around for her to get her gun on the UPC, when she was done, she looked over at her register and I guess she never keyed something correctly so the whole time she was shooting blanks and he gun was never reading or recording a God damn thing!
> 
> We then had to start all over again, the whole time she is sighing and moaning and bitching about her job and how she wasn't even supposed to still be there, seems she hadn't gotten her break yet and she was about to pass out from working 3 hours straight.
> 
> ...


You have a second career as a standup (write off?) comedian, thanks for the Laugh MIke.


----------



## Cashking63 (Jan 4, 2008)

well I have found that at Home Despicable the "associates" tend to just vanish when you need them. Like ghosts or something. And at slowes there seem to be a little more helpfull. Of course I am 12 miles from a brand new store ( largest on the eastern seaboard)with new unjaded employees who seem to still be under the impression that they might possible be there to help.


----------



## MIbeachbuilder (Feb 6, 2008)

kevjob said:


> how about picking thru 3,000 studs to find ten! then load stand in line for 20 mins then load into truck then unload again :furious:


BLowes is the worst for that....(round here anyway)

Go ahead, ask the "master plumber" in the plumbing dept. how long it will be before the "in stock" tubs are back "in stock". When I asked i was told that the "in stock" tub (clearly marked with a sign that says "in stock") was a "special order" item only. LMAO! Two weeks, at least. Even if THEY get it from another store 45 minutes away, it will still be TWO WEEKS...at least. :thumbsup:

What i hate most is when you fax over a list of materials for them to bid on and you get 18 phone calls asking you if you are ready to purchase the said materials that they quoted you on. We all have time for THOSE phone calls, don't we?


----------



## jrclen (Jul 10, 2007)

MIbeachbuilder said:


> BLowes is the worst for that....(round here anyway)
> 
> Go ahead, ask the "master plumber" in the plumbing dept. how long it will be before the "in stock" tubs are back "in stock". When I asked i was told that the "in stock" tub (clearly marked with a sign that says "in stock") was a "special order" item only. LMAO! Two weeks, at least. Even if THEY get it from another store 45 minutes away, it will still be TWO WEEKS...at least. :thumbsup:
> 
> What i hate most is when you fax over a list of materials for them to bid on and you get 18 phone calls asking you if you are ready to purchase the said materials that they quoted you on. We all have time for THOSE phone calls, don't we?


Wouldn't it be better to support your local supply houses? I think pros shopping at the big boxes are going to cut our own throats. JMO.


----------



## MIbeachbuilder (Feb 6, 2008)

jrclen said:


> Wouldn't it be better to support your local supply houses? I think pros shopping at the big boxes are going to cut our own throats. JMO.


 
Since L's and HD have arrived the mom and pop places are out of business. there are only two left and their prices are crazy, and i do mean crazy. same bathtub and mom and pop's is at least 5x's more (i WISH i was kidding) than the big box.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

> Ok...I'll ask it.... What's kork?


kork = work....kind of an odd dyslexic typo since the letters are nowhere near one another.



BTW, Home Depot bought a large electrical supplier in AZ last year.

Essco is now HD supply.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

MIbeachbuilder said:


> Since L's and HD have arrived the mom and pop places are out of business. there are only two left and their prices are crazy, and i do mean crazy. same bathtub and mom and pop's is at least 5x's more (i WISH i was kidding) than the big box.


 
I know what you mean, the hardware store in town just moved last year and use to be a lumber supply. Before they turned into just hardware they wanted like $30 for a 6' POS 1x12.


----------



## 4 Four Coast (Feb 11, 2008)

Customer Service, or lack thereof

:furious:


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

I just got done going through reciepts for taxes. I noticed the ones from the big boxes are about 2 foot 6 inches long no matter if it was for $6 or $600. What the heck:blink:


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

When I need lumber for a large job I go to a lumber yard.But I don't really have a problem with HD for smaller jobs.I like the fact that they are everywhere.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

MIbeachbuilder said:


> Since L's and HD have arrived the mom and pop places are out of business. there are only two left and their prices are crazy, and i do mean crazy. same bathtub and mom and pop's is at least 5x's more (i WISH i was kidding) than the big box.


the box stores can't even come close to my suppliers prices for everything especially quality tiles, tubs, etc...


----------



## In_Mexifornia (Mar 7, 2007)

Man, I stay away from HD and bLowes as much as possible. The service is non-existant, there's always a long line in the "contractor" area, the prices aren't good, no contractor discount, etc etc. I walked through the molding aisle last time I was there cause I knew I needed a base shoe for a house I was working on. Price at HD $.75 per foot. Called up local moulding supplier, my price $.13 per foot.


----------



## Royal-T (Feb 6, 2008)

How about when you pull up in the "Contractor Parking" with logos on the truck, ldder rack(that actually has a ladder on it), break, etc. and somehole pushing a broom tries to come up and tell you that your in a fire lane? Are you ing kidding me?


----------



## ihms683 (Feb 20, 2008)

Joe Carola said:


> All you guys complaining about HD and Loews sound like a bunch of old ladies. You guys keep pissing in the wind and keep pissing in the wind. Do you like pissing in the wind?
> 
> You don't like it,
> 
> If you have no choice, shop there. Do you guys just like to complain?


 THEY PUT THE SMALL GUY OUT OF BUISNESS OPEN YOUR EYES INSTEAD OF YOUR MOUTH AND LOOK HOW MANY ARE OUT JUST LIKE WAL_MART WE HAVE TO SHOP SOME WHERE AND YOU SHOW US WHERE IN MY AREA NOW YOU PISSED ME OFF FROM A SMALL BUISNESS IHMS


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

ihms683 said:


> THEY PUT THE SMALL GUY OUT OF BUISNESS OPEN YOUR EYES INSTEAD OF YOUR MOUTH AND LOOK HOW MANY ARE OUT JUST LIKE WAL_MART WE HAVE TO SHOP SOME WHERE AND YOU SHOW US WHERE IN MY AREA NOW YOU PISSED ME OFF FROM A SMALL BUISNESS IHMS


Complaining about this guy is like pissing in the wind my friend...


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

ihms683 said:


> THEY PUT THE SMALL GUY OUT OF BUISNESS OPEN YOUR EYES INSTEAD OF YOUR MOUTH AND LOOK HOW MANY ARE OUT JUST LIKE WAL_MART WE HAVE TO SHOP SOME WHERE AND YOU SHOW US WHERE IN MY AREA NOW YOU PISSED ME OFF FROM A SMALL BUISNESS IHMS


Hey "In His Majesty's Service,"

1. Learn the difference between upper and lower case.
2. Learn how a period can make your paragraphs more understandable.
3. Learn to use the spellchecker in the reply window (the red underlined words are misspelled)
4. Understand that a blanket statement like "They put the small guy out of business" means nothing on a national scale. In some areas, they do, in some areas, they don't. I've got supply houses and lumberyards here that have been around for 20-30 years and they're still kickin' ass and takin' names - HD has it's niche market...the DIYs. I'm glad they have their own place to hang out, keeps 'em outta my hair when I'm ordering my stuff.
5. Understand that saying "You show us where in my area" means less than nothing because you can't be bothered to put your location in your profile.

I now return you to your regularly scheduled ***** session...

Mac


----------



## jrclen (Jul 10, 2007)

I get better service, better quality materials, and most of the time, better prices at my supply houses and local lumber yards than I could at the big box stores.

I will tell you what those big places are good for though. My wife buys her bird seed and some other stuff at our big box store. While she shops, I wander over to the electric department and play joe home owner and ask the electrical expert lots of questions. It's a hoot. Great way to kill an hour or so. My wife comes and gets me when she is ready to go. :whistling


----------



## kris jusnes (Apr 10, 2006)

When there's an unattended parked truck in the contractor's loading area, I like to put carts 1 inch away from the front and rear bumpers so he has to move them. One of these days I'll grow the courage to "accidentally" run into one with a cart.


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

ihms683 said:


> THEY PUT THE SMALL GUY OUT OF BUISNESS OPEN YOUR EYES INSTEAD OF YOUR MOUTH AND LOOK HOW MANY ARE OUT JUST LIKE WAL_MART WE HAVE TO SHOP SOME WHERE AND YOU SHOW US WHERE IN MY AREA NOW YOU PISSED ME OFF FROM A SMALL BUISNESS IHMS


We have a large hardware store here that has a great inventory, but the isles are small and the workers are local losers who I wouldn't trust with shining my boots. 

I buy a few things from bLowes that my supply house and the store doesn't carry. There ain't no way I would step into a HD.


----------



## TaitINC (Nov 30, 2007)

since this thread took a turn i'm going to get back to the original subject.

i know what to expect when i go in there so i try not to ask questions and just keep to myself, but...
i hate when i'm there and over hear a HO asking advice from an employee. the stuff they tell the HO is just idiotic. sometimes i even laugh out loud and get some funny looks. i guess its good though, because they will have to call a real contractor to fix their mistakes.

this one doesn't make me mad, but rather is just comical. i had a cedar deck job. i need a few more 5/4x6 to finish so i just ran over to HD. i load up the planks as needed and head to contractor check out. they can't seem to find the sku number in the computer. so she calls the lumber manager. i tell her to tell him its 5/4x6x16 cedar. he tells her he needs to see it. so he comes and looks at it then walks to the back of the store. i watch him walk up to the PT lumber and right down a sku. he brings it back up and she enters it. he gave her 5/4x6x12 PT. she rang it i paid and left. if the manager is that stupid then F them.

spencer


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

One thing I hate is the computer oders items when they are down to 2. Well over the years some get stolen, go missing or whatever so the computer still thinks there is still some on the shefl so it never gets stocked until 12 month when they finaly check inventory. And telling somone who works there doesnt help either, they say ok and walk away, 4 month later they still never got anymore.


----------



## wvce84 (Feb 17, 2008)

I have been reading everyone's postings laughing because it is so true. For a summer during college i worked at.... well.... one of the stores in question. I worked in the plumbing department and while i am by no means an expert I know what i am doing. The department manager was a total moron. I cant remember an exact example, but on a few occasions I tracked down a customer and told them the correct answer or traded them for the correct part. 
One piece of advice I can give yall about dealing with the big box stores is to accept that the employees dont know everything and treat them with some respect. I was a lot more willing to help someone who was friendly than someone being an .

Oh the stories i could tell...


----------



## ihms683 (Feb 20, 2008)

bujaly said:


> Complaining about this guy is like pissing in the wind my friend...


you are right in a year or two whatch these stores start building houses and remember who told you a long shot nopes Sears did it in the 60 s


----------



## RenaissanceR (May 16, 2006)

*2 Languages*

[deleted per advise of attorney]


----------



## RenaissanceR (May 16, 2006)

*Employees with Attitudes*

[deleted]


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

> Some of the HD's in the area are laying people off and if you need help, you have to find a little red box and push a button, and wait for help to show up.
> Lowes has the same "press this for assistance" buttons also.


That's funny, I was in the electrical dept. at one of my local HDs and pressed that button. I waited about 5 minutes, no one showed up and the speaker next to the button says "We're sorry, no one is available to help you right now, please try again later."


----------



## beachremodlr (Jan 14, 2008)

*oh hold*

Went to Lowes to get 1 sheet of wood in a hurry, (1/4" PT ply) and they didn't have it. While in the parking lot, I figured I would call and ask HD, before driving the distance to get to my main supplier. 

I was put on hold. 

I was pretty sure that they had what I needed, so I preceeded to stay on hold, while I started off toward HD. Like an idiot, I stayed on hold for the 6 mile drive, until I reached their parking lot...Still on hold. I hung up, parked and went inside. Low and behold, six or eight employees were gathered together just inside. I guess that none of them could take my call because they seemed to be having an issue with getting something off the top shelf of an isle for Joe HO. Each one was trying to put in their 1/2 cents in on the matter... I can't believe I spent money there that day or ever.

Now, I always go the distance


----------

